# Great Stuff Foam and Gorilla Glue Background.



## HammyDavisJr1 (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm prepping for an 18x18x24 Exo Tera build. I'd like to avoid using silicone with my background if possible. I've seen a few videos where builders use a great stuff spray foam background, And after it is cured cover it with gorilla glue and then press their cocoa fiber mix into the gorilla glue. Just wondering if anyone has some real experience with this method and can share any pros and cons.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I understand not wanting to use silicone. It can really smell. 
Gorilla glue however, will puff up like a marshmallow over a fire. 

There are a few different types of GG out now that might suffice.

If you chose to go with the original GG I would use it in sections and wait until it's tacky to press in your background material. 
You might want to try different methods on a sheet of cardboard as a test.

Someone might have a better answer than me.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogLove1961 (Jul 4, 2018)

I have used Gorilla Glue and I love it no odor and it is so much faster, I just push it down where I want. I just did a viv with gorilla glue on glass and put Hyrdorlon and foamed over so easy and great results it holds great


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> You might want to try different methods on a sheet of cardboard as a test.


YES! There is *a lot to be learned* with destructive testing.


----------



## HammyDavisJr1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Great idea testing it. Do you recommend putting it on the bare glass prior to the Great Stuff spray foam to help secure the foam background?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

HammyDavisJr1 said:


> Great idea testing it. Do you recommend putting it on the bare glass prior to the Great Stuff spray foam to help secure the foam background?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


When I built mine I put Great Stuff right on the glass. 
I've seen some builders use silicone first (I remember you want to steer clear from that) I seen others use egg crate. 
Those are three optionsI know of, remember to have a box of latex or other type of gloves. Others might have different opinions and options for you to consider. 

Good luck on your build. Keep us posted with your progress. I know it will be awesome!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyDavisJr1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks! My Josh's Frogs order with substrate, plants, Coco Fiber, etc should be arriving this week. My son conveniently has a High School Horticulture class this quarter, so he'll be doing most of the build and documenting it.


----------



## tinc2344 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you looked at using Drylok over the GS background instead?


----------



## HammyDavisJr1 (Feb 2, 2021)

I've thought about the Drylok method, but already have a weird amount of Gorilla glue on hand. If it sucks, I can always tear it down and start over.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

As a tip, I always use small sections of eggcrate siliconed to the glass, especially around edges and corners. I spray great stuff on top of this once cured. This has prevented any peeling from the glass. The great stuff adheres better to this texture, rather than directly onto the glass. Please note that great stuff does not adhere well to silicone itself.

I also silicone the edges of the great stuff after it cures and is carved/shaped.

If you don't do these above points, the moisture can cause the great stuff to peel off from the glass. It could be a week later, it could be 6 months later. It is a pain in the butt in a mature tank and has happened to me multiple times.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> f you don't do these above points, the moisture can cause the great stuff to peel off from the glass. It could be a week later, it could be 6 months later.


+1 on that. 

@OP - do you really need to use foam? Why not just silicone cork pieces to the back and stuff the cracks with LFS sphagnum? Like here (ignore the plants, just look past them to the background - this ~24x24x30T DIY plywood viv is still growing in, and I've got more editing to do):










I guess if you had _a burning need_ to use some of that GG you could use it between the cork pieces instead of LFS. But that would really eliminate a lot of the functional value (moisture retention + rooting area) of the LFS.

Just showing you some of the space outside the box you might be in?

good luck!!!


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Looks really nice. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

Great stuff foam combined with egg crate works wonders for creating a backdrop. The Great stuff is good for the back wall, and the egg crate for creating different tiers within the vivarium:


----------

